# ISO dupe for Philosophy Amazing Grace



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

I ****NEED**** this FO so badly! I need something affordable or with sample sizes though, I've had too many bad experiences with cheap smelling FO and no returns  

I got some tart buttons from TheSereneDreamShop.com and tried the Amazing Grace ones and oh my jeeeeez it's just to die for! Must have. Right now. 
If anybody can help me find a place to buy it I'd be oh so grateful!

Thanks


----------

